# Mantis substrate and cleaning



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi, I've just put a layer of vermiculite under a layer of Eco earth in a sweet jar for my orchid mantis that should arrive soon. I was just wondering how to go about cleaning him out? Or is it possible to put spring tails and woodlice in there to keep it clean for me? Many thanks for your suggestions, Ben


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Not sure how often others clean there's out, but I completely change the substrate every couple of months or so. 
You will need to spot clean very often though as they are messy eaters. I'm forever finding fly heads/wings/legs at the bottom of my enclosures!


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

i pack the floor with toilet roll then make it damp..every week i bin it and put new stuff in.mantis would probely eat the woodlice all tho iv never seen or heard of a mantis eating a woodlice before..its cheap enough just to bin and put new stuff in each week..


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep i use kitchen towel on mine easy to clean .


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

yes I realise it would try to eat them, and also that I will need to take dead bits out! I jut wanted it to look nice! Will the mantis be able to cling onto bamboo canes? Or will they be too slippy?


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

In my opinion bamboo is too slippy and you would risk a fall and possible mantis death following that better off using summet like oak branches. Mine have fake orchids in lol


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I was wondering actually, if I could get springtails to live in the substrate and keep it free from mould whether I could get an orchid growing in it? Where can I get a fake orchid? Never seen one!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Got mine from home bargains lol they love em.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I've got rid of the bamboo our aussie velvet geckos can have a climbing frame built for them! What other woods are safe to use other than oak? What else could I put in for him to climb on? I will try and find a fake orchid!


----------



## lynneowen1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Fruit wood is safe, i bet its a female you get too


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

lynneowen1 said:


> Fruit wood is safe, i bet its a female you get too


 why do you think that? I really like mantids, think I might try my hand at breeding some when I've the space. I'm also getting spinet flower mantid


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm looking to get an orchid mantis this summer, where or who is the best place to get one from? All the usual exotic pet shops that i use don't have any.
Also would a exo terra 12x12x18, growing live orchids, be suitable?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

It depends how much you wanna spend, you can get them at the moment for £15+, but if you keep checking the classifieds on here and on ukmantisforums you should find some a bit cheaper.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

cool! one pet shop told me he might be able to get them but they're about £50 + and i thought errr :gasp:
Soon as the terrariums been growing for a month and i can keep a good track of the humidity and heat levels etc i'll get on the case.
Thanks


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

You need to do an Internet search. I've just got me an orchid mantis from Bugs, sticks, and mantids. Even though there weren't any on his list I gave him a ring and he said he was getting some soon. He probably has some left. Just becaus it's not on a list didn't mean it's not there! Hope you find one.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I use this stuff, works pretty well http://www.reptiles.swelluk.com/img/shop/original/zoo-med_repti-bark.jpg


----------

